# Tobyâ€™s Fishroom - Picture Heavy



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

In April of this year we bought our first house (Thank you)â€¦ It has a 20â€™ wide x 24â€™ deep (front to back) 2 car garageâ€¦

I built an insulated wall from left to right separating the front (approx) 1/3 from the back (approx) 2/3. This left both garage bay door functioning, one with an auto opener. The front (approx) 1/3 of the room is used as typical garage storage and some space for wood working. Iâ€™m very happy with this designâ€¦

Driveway view with Garage doors open









Stepping closer so you can see in the door to the Fishroom









Walls & Ceiling:

The walls & ceiling were painted with 3 coats of Kils. Iâ€™ve used Kils before but I feel this application is â€˜putting it to the testâ€™. Thus far Iâ€™m impressed with what it has to offerâ€¦ They can add color to Kils but they cannot promise what it will look like when they do (once you add it your obligated to buy it). I was shooting for a â€œsea foam greenâ€


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

I think you need a dozen webcams. :wink: look's awesome. Can't wait to see the huge DIY tank. I like your air powered idea. I was actually throwing around some similar ideas in my head.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

(Borat-esque) Very Nice!

I can't wait to see your post on the fish!

:thumb:


----------



## jimmyknuckles (May 8, 2007)

Very cool my friend. Oh how I envy being able to afford a large enough house to make a room like that. I had to beg and plead for months to get a 6 foot tank.


----------



## boostspike (Apr 3, 2007)

Very nice.. I can't wait for my house to be completed (92 days and counting) so i can start my fish room too... for now i'll just have to envy you guys who has one already.. :thumb: great set-up..


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

very nice. looks like it will be a great room to hang out in. great job. opcorn:


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

Very nice fish room. Excellent work.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

dreday said:


> very nice. looks like it will be a great room to hang out in. great job. opcorn:


At 80*F and 80% humidity most people can't handle it for too long... I like it though...

Thanks guys


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Awesome! I love fish but dont think I could sacrifice my garage. I may turn a 10 x 15 storage room into a fishroom one day but havent figured out how to do so without making the house smell like a fish store. I have to settle for my home office with a 55 and 125 as a 'fishroom'

Great job :thumb:

Cant wait to see the fish opcorn:


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

very nice, I could only wish to have a fish room


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Quite a bit of fun, isn't it! Your build is very similar to mine but because my hot water heater is in the fish room side, I had to move the beer fridge to the garage side :lol:

I'm curious to see more detail on how you did your your pass-thrus for the door openers. I've only got the one large door. But because I'm in TX, I have to do some serious climate control in the summer and didn't want too much of a hole for the cool air to escape. I've got slit rubber on both sides of the wall with semi-rigid foam in between. What did you use?










With the divider wall insulated (and insulation added to the exisiting garage walls) the small AC unit does fine (even in the nasty 100*s we've been having!) keeping room about 76-78* and also keeps the humidity down to 60-65%. A small de-humidifier works perfect during the winter for both temp/humidity. I added a drain line to the lawn and run the de-humidifier's condensate out thru it--saves from having to empty cans :thumb:

Your thinking about ease of maint is spot-on--it's supposed to be fun! The sweetest thing about the whole fishroom deal for me is doing my maint and not worrying about getting the wood floor or carpet wet etc.... I can do WCs/filter maint on the 1200 gals in the fishroom just about as fast as the 200 gals in the house still.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

LMAO!

Yupâ€¦ I have about 1200 gal in the fishroomâ€¦ and 2 tanks totaling 245 gal in the houseâ€¦ it takes me at least an hour more to do a 40% WC on the tanks in the houseâ€¦ being careful takes time 

The arm that pulls my garage door up stops right at the beginning of the hole I cut in the wall I built (the divider wall). So the hole through my wall is only a 6â€


----------

